# help with what i need to breed piranahs?



## ImportZ (Jun 16, 2008)

hey everyone iam jus wondering what i will need to breed my red belly piranhas?..i have 3 of them about 4 inchs. i have them in a 55 gallon...one of them looks like it is losing colour.. does that mean they r breeding?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ImportZ said:


> hey everyone iam jus wondering what i will need to breed my red belly piranhas?..i have 3 of them about 4 inchs. i have them in a 55 gallon...one of them looks like it is losing colour.. does that mean they r breeding?


they are not sexually mature at that size, usually not until 7"+ and older. also they will become very dark when getting ready to breed.


----------



## ImportZ (Jun 16, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> hey everyone iam jus wondering what i will need to breed my red belly piranhas?..i have 3 of them about 4 inchs. i have them in a 55 gallon...one of them looks like it is losing colour.. does that mean they r breeding?


they are not sexually mature at that size, usually not until 7"+ and older. also they will become very dark when getting ready to breed.
[/quote]

ok thanks...is there any way i can grow them faster? such as feed them different? or more water changes?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

first off if you want them to work out right you need a bigger tank something in the 80-100 range for a pair,,,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

With three there is still a decent chance you have three males or three females. First to increase your cnahces i would add a couple more and get a bigger tank.Good water quality and a healthy diet (frozen fillets, pellets...)will help them stay healthy but it will still take time before they become mature.

Like prime said they are to small now to breed. Six inches is the very minimum that they are usually bread at. That is equivalent to about a year old.


----------



## ImportZ (Jun 16, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> With three there is still a decent chance you have three males or three females. First to increase your cnahces i would add a couple more and get a bigger tank.Good water quality and a healthy diet (frozen fillets, pellets...)will help them stay healthy but it will still take time before they become mature.
> 
> Like prime said they are to small now to breed. Six inches is the very minimum that they are usually bread at. That is equivalent to about a year old.


so what should i feed them to keep them on a healty diet?...and should i have any kind of plants?
[/quote]

and i have also have had my fish for over a year..i will upload some photos tomorrow


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ImportZ said:


> With three there is still a decent chance you have three males or three females. First to increase your cnahces i would add a couple more and get a bigger tank.Good water quality and a healthy diet (frozen fillets, pellets...)will help them stay healthy but it will still take time before they become mature.
> 
> Like prime said they are to small now to breed. Six inches is the very minimum that they are usually bread at. That is equivalent to about a year old.


so what should i feed them to keep them on a healty diet?...and should i have any kind of plants?
[/quote]

and i have also have had my fish for over a year..i will upload some photos tomorrow
[/quote]

whoa, they should def. be larger at that age...at least 6-7"+. what are you feeding them? smelt (cheap), raw uncooked shrimp, silversides, bloodworms, and at that size maybe even brine shrimp would work well. i would feed them every day, once until they get to the size i already mentioned, then back off to 3x's/week. smelt and shrimp get at the grocery store, the others at a fish store.

i would also get another one and invest in a 75g. there is a ton of info in this forum if you do the research. someone here has 3 breeding pairs, 6 fish breeding in a 55g, so a huge tank is def. not necessary, but still i would go with a 75g, esp. if you are new to this.


----------



## ImportZ (Jun 16, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> With three there is still a decent chance you have three males or three females. First to increase your cnahces i would add a couple more and get a bigger tank.Good water quality and a healthy diet (frozen fillets, pellets...)will help them stay healthy but it will still take time before they become mature.
> 
> Like prime said they are to small now to breed. Six inches is the very minimum that they are usually bread at. That is equivalent to about a year old.


so what should i feed them to keep them on a healty diet?...and should i have any kind of plants?
[/quote]

and i have also have had my fish for over a year..i will upload some photos tomorrow
[/quote]

whoa, they should def. be larger at that age...at least 6-7"+. what are you feeding them? smelt (cheap), raw uncooked shrimp, silversides, bloodworms, and at that size maybe even brine shrimp would work well. i would feed them every day, once until they get to the size i already mentioned, then back off to 3x's/week. smelt and shrimp get at the grocery store, the others at a fish store.

i would also get another one and invest in a 75g. there is a ton of info in this forum if you do the research. someone here has 3 breeding pairs, 6 fish breeding in a 55g, so a huge tank is def. not necessary, but still i would go with a 75g, esp. if you are new to this.
[/quote]

ok thanks alot...everybody i know that loves fish only know cichlids..thanks for the advice and i will keep in touch if i have any more questions


----------

